
Show HN: Distributed dynamic Linux firewall system - annmuor
https://github.com/wgnet/befw
======
annmuor
Hello!

This my work project, that my company allowed to opensource.

It stays behind our firewall configuration for about a year yet, so I decided
to share it here.

Any opinions, feature requests, contributions and issues are highly welcome.

Thanks!

